# Telurimetro, telurometro , o Medidores de Puesta a Tierra



## gushty (Sep 29, 2005)

Necesito información de los telurimetros, o medidores de tierra, o medidores de puesta a tierra para un trabajo que tengo que entregar en pocos días y todos los buscadores me tiran paginas para tomar cursos de capacitación en vez de darme alguna información.

lo que quiero es que si alguien me puede ayudar a encontrar la información dándome paginas a las cuales puedo entrar y/o que me ayuden con el nombre de algún libro o algo por el estilo.

muchas gracias


----------



## Marcelo (Sep 30, 2005)

Seguramente no consigues mucha información porque el nombre de "Telurímetro" es muy común en Argentina (no se de donde eres pero por el nombre que le das al aparato supongo que de allí), aunque no te vayas a creer que la información abunda pero algo se consigue.

En otros países a este instrumento se le llama "Telurómetro" o "Medidores de Tierra" o "Medidores de Puesta a Tierra"

No se a ciencia cierta que buscas, si son los métodos para el uso de los equipos, su diseño electrónico o su teoría de construcción y funcionamiento pero aquí hay algunas páginas donde te explican:

Un procedimiento para realizar mediciones:

http://www.tomasdetierra.com/medic.html

Un medio marco teórico de tipos de mediciones: (se nota que es una presentación por su poca explicación, pero está muy completo): http://www.sertec.com.py/telergia/telergia/informaciónes/medicion_resistencia_puesta_tierra.html

Y un catálogo donde te indican las especificaciones de unos equipos de la marca X:

http://www.aemc.com/products/Spanish PDFs/2114.91-SP.pdf#search='medidor de tierra'

Espero te sirva para comenzar.
Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## Marcelo (Sep 30, 2005)

Por cierto, mirando por allí encontré un trabajo teórico super completo de aterramiento que te puede servir para tu estudio:

http://www.ruelsa.com/notas/tierras/pe01.html

Fíjate en el apartado que dice "Mediciones de tierra".

Saludos


----------



## gushty (Oct 1, 2005)

muchisimas gracias marcelo me sirvio bastante algunas cosas.
te explico bien lo que necesito...
yo estoy en una escuela industrial aca en argentina y el profesor nos dijo que teniamos que buscar información del instrumento este, como se conecta, funcionamiento, caracteristicas, etc...
el profesor esta re loko y nos hace hacer estas investiaciones y con esto me mato porque aca en argentina le dicen telurimetro y no sabia que tambien se podia buscar con el nombre "telurometro" entonces en los buscadores no encontraba nada, ahora con su ayuda tengo algo, es poco pero tengo algo para empezar...

muchisimas gracias y si me pueden alcanzar alguna información mas especifica lo agradeceria igual de las paginas que me dio marcelo muchas cosas me sirvieron pero necesito mas como para hacer un informe



chau gracias Gustavo


----------



## gushty (Oct 3, 2005)

hola... por casualidad saben algunas paginas mas en donde agregar un poco mas de información???


----------



## Manuel Buitrago (Oct 22, 2005)

necesita buscar en ingles earth-resistance tester.

tambiem puede buscar 

Digital Ground Resistance Tester 
Modelo 4500
user manuel

Busque como telurómetro, tipos y encontrara miles de fabricantes que ofrecen sus productos y los PDFs con las caracteristicas pricipales.


----------



## pedro2 (Jun 28, 2007)

¿Por qué algunos modelos de telurometro efectúan la prueba a 128 Hz?

gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 28, 2007)

supongo para reducir interferencias con la red electrica.
Con corriente alterna para evitar electrolisis en los electrodos.


----------



## osciloscopioman (Jul 1, 2007)

Porque así, inyectando corriente a esa frecuencia y midiendo sólo
tensiones a 128 Hz (con un filtro) se evita tener en cuenta las corrientes
parásitas a frecuencia industrial ni sus componentes armónicas.

En los países con corriente a 60 Hz la frecuencia de prueba es 154 Hz.

Te paso un vínculo de un fabricante que tiene modelos de telurometro que
hacen la prueba a frecuencia industrial y también a 128 Hz

http://www.amperis.com/productos/telurometros/

saludos


----------



## electrokrause (Jul 21, 2012)

Hola muchachos que tal, alguien tiene algun circuito de un telurimetro, vi una ficha macho con un led que indicaba la polaridad de los tomacorrientes y si tenia puesta a tierra o no, la vendian por mercado libre, si alguien tiene el circuito se lo agradeceria, todo el circuito debe ser chico porque entra en un capuchon macho.Gracias


----------



## fernandob (Jul 22, 2012)

un telurimetro te mide la resistencia de tierra.

esas lucesitas solo te dicen si "hay algo" de tierra, solo suficiente para encender esas lucesitas, nada mas.
o sea que profesionalmente no sirve, como bien dijiste solo te dice "la polaridad"

LUEGO  te dire algo :
he visto a muchos electricistas con telurimetro que si no les marca el valor medianamente normal no saben si el aparato se estropeo, o si estan haciendo las cosas mal o si el mundo esta dado vuelta.
asi que tu pretendes hacerte tu mismo el telurimetro , sin tener idea , y de el circuito que un desconocido te de en un foro ??
y con eso salir a efectuar mediciones  en un tema que es DE SEGURIDAD ELECTRICA  !!! 

solo me queda decirte:

alee !!!!!!!!! que viva la aventura nomas !!!!!!!!!



mira:
entre fase y neutro debe haber 220v
entre tierra y neutro debe haber 220v
entre neutro y tierra debe haber cero o muy poca tension.

con eso y unos neones te lo haces.

pero dime: cuanto cuesta el aparatito en mercadolibre ?????


----------



## Scooter (Jul 22, 2012)

Busca uno económico, no son muy caros.
Para saber si hay tierra o no te basta con un polímetro pero no sabrás nada mas que si hay o no.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 22, 2012)

con una tierrra malisima, de MIL  ohms te marca el polimero ok .
y el aparatito ese de neones tambien.

es mas, ya que lo pienso, si tienen unida la tierra a neutro tambien te marcara ok

asi que ..........................................


----------



## TULLIO (Jul 22, 2012)

Hola Electrokrause, si entras en la web, con el tema -MEDIDOR DE TIERRA- te encontraras que en la revista española Nueva Electronica, numero 215, se encuentra desarrollado el MEDIDOR DE TIERRA, con la sigla LX1512. Esta completo. Un saludo.


----------



## NAHUEL_15_33 (Nov 5, 2019)

Buenas tardes, les comento que necesito armar los cables o puntas de prueba para un telurimetro. Se utiliza el método con Dos jabalinasb auxiliares y la longitud de los cables será 30 y 20 m.Mi consulta es si me pueden acesorar con las secciones y tipo de cables recomendados. Muchas gracias.


----------



## aav (Nov 5, 2019)

NAHUEL_15_33 dijo:


> Buenas tardes, les comento que necesito armar los cables o puntas de prueba para un telurimetro. Se utiliza el método con Dos jabalinasb auxiliares y la longitud de los cables será 30 y 20 m.Mi consulta es si me pueden acesorar con las secciones y tipo de cables recomendados. Muchas gracias.



¿Tienes la posibilidad de adquirir los reemplazos de la marca original del equipo?, creo que es la mejor solución aunque también reconozco que (a) En algunas circunstancias no es posible ni aunque quisieras y (b) Uno termina creyendo que se paga lo que no vale si es "de marca".

Te cuento mi experiencia personal. En Argentina, al menos los equipos que he visto que se comercializan en CABA y parte de GBA -los mas populares al menos, chinos o indios de 2da marca- utilizan el mismo tipo, o uno muy similar, al del cable que se usa en los juegos de sondas o puntas de prueba de multímetros, vulgarmente llamado "cable para tester": Ese cable se compra suelto y se encuentra más en casas de electrónica y no en todas, mas bien pocas, que en casas de electricidad.

He reemplazado, con el mejor que he encontrado, un juego de un equipo SEW analógico, y tuvo un comportamiento adecuado hasta ahora (poco uso 1 o 2 veces por mes, 15 al año como mucho) no tengo expectativas que me dure mucho mas que un par de años (Se maltrata un poco)

Si lo tuviera que definir por sus _propiedades aparentes_ diria que es cable *muy* flexible (emulando a los de tipo siliconado de las 1ras marcas de multímetros) y un *tacto suave*, mayor aún que el del cable "flexible" de instalaciones electricas o "de cableado" que en tramos largos (>2 metros) es flexible y casi blando al tacto, por comparación, pero en tramos cortos parece un poco almidonado.

Yendo un poco más a "lo técnico" es cable, por tanto la sección de cobre esta repartida en hilos multiples, finos, con una sección de aislación proporcionalemente más grande que el de cable de cableado de igual diametro exterior (Pocos hilos y mucho plástico) lo que nos lleva a dos temas interelacionados, _el calibre y la resistencia_; por lo que he visto aunque el de 30 metros tenga un 50% más de resistencia que el de 20 metros, a los efectos prácticos del uso es irrelevante: El error de medida de PAT no baja de 0,5 ohm, y en realidad es más, y en esos metros la resistencia propia es menor.  ¡Ojo!, algunos tester de oriente, del tipo 830, tiene resitencias totales, de la sonda completa de entre 0,5 y 1,0 ohm (en 90 cm de ese tipo de cable)

Podría verse una tabla de resistencia (estandar) para el calibre que sea en función de la longitud, pero creo que no vale la pena. Salvo -supongo- que el calibre REAL no sea el adecuado y por mucho, pienso que por estar muy fuera de norma, es decir veríamos mucho pero mucho más plástico en la sección del cable que hilos conductores (Cobre, no he visto de alumino para esto) que los que correspondería que ya serían pocos.

Un 18 AWG -ponele- andaría bien aunque ahora creo que puede ser un poco corto de sección. Ese equivale a ~0,75mm2 de seccion de cable, o mejor un AWG 16 que sería equivalente a nuestra sección de ~1,0 mm2. Pagué hace un año atrás 0,5 $USD el metro por el de menor sección; _debería_ estar por ahí unos $35/metro, quizás un poco más, el de mayor sección estará en unos $50/metro...

Eso sí, no he visto que _ninguno tenga la marca de norma en la cubierta aislante indicando el calibre o sección y el tipo de cable_; los que están vendiendo ahora (En la calle Paraná de CABA) son innominados. Va foto de unos restos que guardé.

​


----------



## NAHUEL_15_33 (Nov 6, 2019)

Muchísimas gracias por el tiempo , toda la info es de suma utilidad. Un abrazo


----------



## oscarmqr (Nov 12, 2019)

En youtube podes encontrar muchos vídeos sobre el tema


----------



## peperc (Nov 12, 2019)

vomitivo... el video...

hace tiempo iba a charlas, a exposiciones y esas yerbas.... no se por que pero muchos, muchísimos la complicaban, no se si para vender su producto o para mostrar lo complejo que se puede hacer algo simple.

el tema es cuando uno tenia al suerte de  cruzarse con algún docente  CAPOOOOOOOO !! que aun no se había cansado de toda la mala leche de la gente.
y ahí te explicaba todo de una manera, que te caías de espaldas, era como que de repente todo era claro y simple.

claro y simple, donde los otros lo complicaban a mas no poder.....


----------



## oscarmqr (Nov 16, 2019)

peperc dijo:


> vomitivo... el video...
> 
> hace tiempo iba a charlas, a exposiciones y esas yerbas.... no se por que pero muchos, muchísimos la complicaban, no se si para vender su producto o para mostrar lo complejo que se puede hacer algo simple.
> 
> ...



La verdad que no me pareció malo, e visto peores donde muestran como colocan las tomas pero explican poco. Este vídeo es largo pero pienso que  explica en que casos usar cada método.  Las diferencias de funcionamiento de los diferentes tipos de medidores y algunos trucos.
Si conoces alguno mejor pon el enlace , eso ayudaría a todos.
Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 16, 2019)

Hola a todos , a titulo de curiosidad o conocimento lo correcto nonbre dese equipo de medida es "Geometer".
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## albertoacos (Nov 20, 2019)

medición de tierra explicado sobre el terreno.
el nombre depende del pais, el uso y las costumbres:
(telurometro, geometer, terrazometer, ... lo que hacen todos es medir la resistencia de tierra que presenta el borne TT).


----------



## emilio177 (Jul 12, 2022)

Alguien tiene un manual de servicio de un telurometro?
No importa marca.... analogo o digital
Gracias
atte emilio


----------



## switchxxi (Jul 12, 2022)

emilio177 dijo:


> Alguien tiene un manual de servicio de un telurometro?



Acá, acá, acá o acá... Sino se busca como "Insulation tester".


----------



## emilio177 (Jul 12, 2022)

Gracias...pero esos sonmanual de usuario...
Busco manual de servicio.....  donde pueda encontrar diagramas


switchxxi dijo:


> Insulation tester".


Este es un medidor de dielectricos o aislacion..
Busco medidores de pozo a tierra  de proteccion y pozo a tierra de servicio


----------



## switchxxi (Jul 12, 2022)

emilio177 dijo:


> Gracias...pero esos sonmanual de usuario...
> Busco manual de servicio.....  donde pueda encontrar diagramas
> 
> Con este dato. estoy cerca... y encontrando unos diagramas....



El ultimo enlace a radiomuseum tiene el diagrama.


----------



## emilio177 (Jul 12, 2022)

Si... lo vi..pero eso mide aislacion ..Modelo: *Insulation Tester ST-1503* - Standard Electric Works Co.Ltd


----------



## emilio177 (Jul 13, 2022)

Alguien tiene membresia en Radiomuseum?
necesito el esquema de este telurometro...... pero pide membresia






						Kew Earth 600 Earth Resistance Tester Equipment Kyoritsu Electrical
					

Kew Earth 600 Earth Resistance Tester 4101 Equipment Kyoritsu Electrical Instrument Works Ltd. KEW;, build 1980 ?, 1 pictures, 16 schematics, 4 semiconductors




					www.radiomuseum.org
				





Si alguien tuviera cualquier  otro diagrama de un telurometro..... analogo de preferencia


----------



## switchxxi (Jul 13, 2022)

emilio177 dijo:


> Alguien tiene membresia en Radiomuseum?
> necesito el esquema de este telurometro...... pero pide membresia



No pide membresía. Solo que pagues si querés descargar más de 3 archivos por día (eso es gratis). Solo haz "click" en la imagen y cuando aparezca la pantalla pidiendo datos pon tu nombre, un correo electrónico y te llega el enlace de descarga a tu correo. Abres el enlace y se descarga un PDF con el esquema en este caso.


----------



## emilio177 (Jul 13, 2022)

Oh....gracias....
Despues de muchos años..... me doy por enterado....que es gratis


----------

